# 2004 maxima wanting to convert from xenon to halogen headlights



## Martin559 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a 2004 maxima i really wanna convert from xenon hid headlights to halogen headlights i do t want nomore HID XENON NO MOREEE I ONLY WANT HALOGEN will the plug fit??? Will it be a problem ?


----------

